# Layla's puppy update pictures



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Here are the puppy pics from this week.
Now dont they look like they are half Maltese??? LOL Its going to be a hard sell.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lol, you right it's going to be a hard sell. Maybe the third one ? Would be interesting to know who the dad was. Looking again at them, I think the eyes look like a chihuahua (3rd one)


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMGoodness, no maltese look there, but I love how you have them in teacups! Nice marketing tool! They are super cute.


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

These little babies are sooooo cute ! Love them in the cups ! Looks like each had a different breed parent :faint:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

They are adorable!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Awwww...I love puppies! Adorable!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Adorable!  Is the black and white one the girl? I'm in love! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love the first one with it's "arm" hanging out of the teacup like he or she is driving it!!! Don't see any Maltese, but very cute!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

They are very cute. How old are they now?


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

They are the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing...those little Puppies really are adorable. How is Layla doing?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great all American pups.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, the black and white one is a girl and I think will be adopted first. The mother IS a Maltese, but apparently doesnt have strong gene's, since the white is so limited. At least the ears are heading in a downward direction and not standing tall like the two other puppies we just saved that are half Malt and half Chi (Darla and Spanky). LOL


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

They are adorable and each one looks so different!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Layla is doing just great and is weaning them on her own. She jumps in and out of there play pen, after feeding. The puppies and she, are all happy and healthy. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So nice to the pups are doing okay. They look like chihuahuas. Nice to know Layla is doing well too.:chili::chili:


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Edie, I would get ANY of them if I could! I love all those precious little faces:wub:.
Here in Chicago they would be sold within 1 week.....people here are really into these designer breeds. I like all of them, but I love the 3rd (sable color?) creamy one.
They look like they have a Chihuahua in them. Are they yours? Sorry to ask, I'm pretty new here:blush:.
But I definitely LOVE all of them! Who cares about the pure breed when looking into the faces like that...awwww!

Katie & Charlie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Edie, I would get ANY of them if I could! I love all those precious little faces:wub:.
> Here in Chicago they would be sold within 1 week.....people here are really into these designer breeds. I like all of them, but I love the 3rd (sable color?) creamy one.
> They look like they have a Chihuahua in them.* Are they yours? Sorry to ask, I'm pretty new here:blush:.*
> But I definitely LOVE all of them! Who cares about the pure breed when looking into the faces like that...awwww!
> ...


Katie - Kayla was pregnant when she was found and American Maltese Assoc Rescue got her and delivered the pups. They are so awesome and this is just one reason we love AMA rescue so much. She, with her puppies still in her, were found in a parking lot. Here's the link: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/118931-pregnant-layla-saved-parking-lot.html


Edie - I've got it. You take the paw of one, the ear of another, the tummy of another and the nails of the other....there you've been Malt -teased :HistericalSmiley: They're adorable and the photos in the cups are precious.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Katie - Kayla was pregnant when she was found and American Maltese Assoc Rescue got her and delivered the pups. They are so awesome and this is just one reason we love AMA rescue so much. She, with her puppies still in her, were found in a parking lot. Here's the link: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/118931-pregnant-layla-saved-parking-lot.html
> 
> 
> Edie - I've got it. You take the paw of one, the ear of another, the tummy of another and the nails of the other....there you've been Malt -teased :HistericalSmiley: They're adorable and the photos in the cups are precious.


 
Susan, thank you so much for clarifying the situation. You came to MY rescue yet again...:w00t::thumbsup::aktion033:!
I think I found my new rescue. I've been donating to Metropolitan Maltese based in NY and ASPCA, but I think I will divide my contributions.

Kisses for Tyler....and Charlie says hi :w00t:.

Katie & Charlie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Susan, thank you so much for clarifying the situation. You came to MY rescue yet again...:w00t::thumbsup::aktion033:!
> I think I found my new rescue. I've been donating to Metropolitan Maltese based in NY and ASPCA, but I think I will divide my contributions.
> 
> Kisses for Tyler....and Charlie says hi :w00t:.
> ...


I hope you read through Layla's story. Our best know angels from AMA in CA are Edie, Bron, Gigi, Judy, and Deb. I may have left out some but if you see their names, you know they're working very hard. Thank you Katie for donating. My three favorite rescues are AMA, Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and Northcentral Maltese Rescue. They're all amazing and rescue and foster all over the US so I donate to them all.:chili: And we know their money isn't going to administrative salaries. Every penny goes to rescue and the pups.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I hope you read through Layla's story. Our best know angels from AMA in CA are Edie, Bron, Gigi, Judy, and Deb. I may have left out some but if you see their names, you know they're working very hard. Thank you Katie for donating. My three favorite rescues are AMA, Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and Northcentral Maltese Rescue. They're all amazing and rescue and foster all over the US so I donate to them all.:chili: And we know their money isn't going to administrative salaries. Every penny goes to rescue and the pups.


I read the whole story. Thanks again for posting the link. The cruelty of some people just amazes me and even more disgusts me...what kind of person could leave hers/his own pregnant dog on a parking lot? What is wrong with a human race?! :angry:

You are right about those administrative salaries. That's why I want to help a local Human Society here in Chicago, I buy food, toys, blankies and take tons of newspaper (for cages) and take it to the shelter...I do not do cash donations unless I'm really positive the money goes to animals. I do this "goodies" trip at least twice a year.
I'm definitely going to support AMA. I like the ladies, who are posting here.
Those are real people with real stories.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

They are so cute! I think the one on the bottom looks a little pomeranian.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Great pics! So glad to hear mom and pups are doing well. Judy's hubby is such a great photographer. I love his pics. One of these days I'm going to take my girls over for a sitting.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd like a cup of that Mal-tea! They are really cute.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ohhhhh....I just love the little black and white one! They are all so cute. Puppies. sigh.


----------

